# [WM] Customisation fluxbox

## Pachacamac

Ce sujet est ouvert à tous ceux qui ont une fluxbox, pour partager les themes, config et astuces que vous avez.

Plus vous donnez, plus vous recevrez

EDIT : Voici des liens sympa :

http://www.fluxmod.dk/

http://themes.freshmeat.net/

http://www.themedepot.org/

http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/

----------

## charlax

Je me lance (même si on en a déjà beaucoup parlé ...)

J'utilise Fluxbox depuis 8 mois.

Thème : PanthFlux (disponible sur Freshmeat)

Je n'utilise pas iDesk (que je trouve inutile).

Voici un petit truc pour avoir un terminal sympa :

Dans le fichier menu :

```

[exec] (Eterm) {Eterm --trans --shade 15 --buttonbar 0 -T Eterm}

```

Sinon pour le fond d'écran dans ~/.fluxbox/startup :

```

/usr/bin/xscreensaver -no-splash &

/usr/bin/gkrellm2 &

Esetroot -scale  /home/media/img/Fond_d_écran/full.png &

```

Un fond d'écran sympa. Voila.

http://d3in.homelinux.org/capture.png

http://d3in.homelinux.org/capture1.png

----------

## scout

Un truc méconnu:

Lancer OpenOffice avec son interface gtk sous fluxbox

Nécessiste la compilation de openoffice ou openoffice-ximian avec le USE flag "gnome"

Il faut compiler ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> /*
> 
>  * gcc -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 oo_gtk_theme.c -o oo_gtk_theme
> 
>  */
> ...

 

Et lancer l'executable à chaque démarrage de fluxbox.

Les explications du pourquoi et du comment sont içi: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26114&

----------

## yoyo

Excellent ton tips scout !!!

Sinon, pour la config de fluxbox (angles arrondis, fond d'écran etc.), une petite recherche sur le forum French propose ce thread qui permet déja de faire pas mal de chose : [FLUXBOX USERS] configurations diverses.

----------

## bosozoku

Je signale à ceux qui ne sauraient pas qu'il existe un site francophone sur fluxbox.

Il possède également son forum, pourquoi ne pas en profiter ?

http://www.fluxbox-fr.ath.cx

----------

## kwenspc

est ce que quelqu'un sait quelle applis (où quel paramètres à Eterme, aterm, xterm) faut-il avoir pour qu'une xterm (ou equivalent) soit inscrustée dans le fond-d'écran et qu'elle garde sa place au prochain redémarrage de flux?

----------

## kernelsensei

j'ai plusieures question concernant fluxbox :

Y a t il un pager pour fluxbox

Y a t il un moyen autre que fbsetbg pour definir un wallpaper ?

Virer les bordures de certaines fenetres

----------

## scout

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Y a t il un pager pour fluxbox

 

Oui, il y a bbpager ou le plus récent fluxter

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Y a t il un moyen autre que fbsetbg pour definir un wallpaper ?

 

fbsetbg est en réalité un gros script bash qui examine la disponibilité des différentes commandes (par exemple esetroot et autres) pour définir un fond d'écran et choisit celle qui marche le mieux.

La seule chose que l'on pourrait souhaiter en plus c'est d'avoir un wallpaper spécifique à chaque bureau, or ceci est possible avec fluxspace il me semble.

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Virer les bordures de certaines fenetres

 

Il faut éditer ton thème, ou copier ton thème avant édition puis le renommer, et ensuite chercher les lignes window.borderWidth et autres blabla.borderWidth et les mettre à 0

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Excellent ton tips scout !!!

 

Merci, j'ai eu du mal à le trouver !   :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Avec Amsn j'ai la fentre qui s'ouvre tout le temps en avant plan lorsqu'un contact m'écris. 

Comment puis arranger cela, pour quelle s'ouvre iconifié par exemple.

----------

## lithium

est-ce que vous connaissez un gestionnaire de session leger qui restaure les fenetres comme gnome-session qui puisse s'utiliser avec fluxbox ?

ROX-Session est pas mal mais il ne restaure pas les fenetres  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ayé j'ai pu faire un zoli screenshot de mon flux   :Smile: 

(scrot 0.6 voulais pas s'installer, allez savoir pourquoi, donc le temps que je pense à installer scrot 0.8...)

http://nuxconsole.free.fr/2004-06-03_scrot.jpg

bon j'ai gkrellm et gdesklets de lancés.

j'utilise le theme CoplandOS pour gkrellm et mes desklest sont tous des psi-desklets sauf rss-grab 

au fait vous sauriez où trouver des liens rss? (genre crourier international etc...)

la transparence est à 150

mes 2 CPU (qui auront 5ans dans 2 mois sniffff   :Rolling Eyes:  ) bossent pas mal...c'est à cause de gdesklets car sinon ils sont limites au point mort. (fluxbox est vraiment trés léger)

voilà voilà    :Very Happy: 

c'est quand même bien sympathique fluxbox 

(hum maintenant qu'on me l'a fait remarqué c'est vrai que c'est plutôt laid ces icônes gdesklets dans la barre des tâches...)

----------

## lithium

 *lithium wrote:*   

> est-ce que vous connaissez un gestionnaire de session leger qui restaure les fenetres comme gnome-session qui puisse s'utiliser avec fluxbox ?
> 
> ROX-Session est pas mal mais il ne restaure pas les fenetres 

 

Finalement je me suis débrouiller avec ROX-Session, même si spa éxactement ce que je demandait, je n'en suis pas du tout mécontent  :Smile: 

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/FluxRoxDayLoutres.jpg

----------

## scout

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Avec Amsn j'ai la fentre qui s'ouvre tout le temps en avant plan lorsqu'un contact m'écris. 
> 
> Comment puis arranger cela, pour quelle s'ouvre iconifié par exemple.

 

Une fois que ta fenêtre est ouverte, tu fait un clic droit sur la barre de menus, tu lui impose une "Layer" plus basse et puis "Remember Layer" et quand il s'ouvrira, ce sera derrière. (moi je préfère laisser la fenetre ouverte et laisser l'autre parler tout seul dedans)

----------

## kwenspc

Lithium : tiens je viens de voir ton screenshot, sympa   :Smile: 

je vois que t'utilise le desklet corner-xmms, mais toi t'as pas "gdesklets" dans la barre des tâches...tu fais comment pour ça?

moir j'ai mis gdesklets dans mon fichier startup mais quand il se lance je vois une icône pour chaque desklet dans la barre des tâche   :Confused: ...

y a une option pour gdesklets pour pas qu'il soit iconifié dans la barre des tâches?

----------

## Pachacamac

Arf ton astuce me met tout le temps ma fenetre de conversation en arrière plan, meme lorsque je discute.

N'y aurait-il pas un moyen de garder le layer par defaut mais de l'iconier lors de son ouverture ?

----------

## scout

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Arf ton astuce me met tout le temps ma fenetre de conversation en arrière plan, meme lorsque je discute.

 

Oui je me doutais que ça allait arriver  :Mr. Green: 

 *man fluxbox wrote:*   

> APPLICATIONS SETTINGS
> 
>        Sometimes,  you  want  to force an application to have always the same dimensions, position, and other settings.  It is now possible
> 
>        with the new window-submenu called 'Remember...'.  Settings are saved in the ~/.fluxbox/apps file.  You don't have to edit the  file
> ...

 

En réalité, cela n'a pas l'air possible, par contre tu peux éjecter les fenêtres de amsn tout le temps sur le même workspace

----------

## lithium

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Lithium : tiens je viens de voir ton screenshot, sympa  
> 
> je vois que t'utilise le desklet corner-xmms, mais toi t'as pas "gdesklets" dans la barre des tâches...tu fais comment pour ça?
> 
> moir j'ai mis gdesklets dans mon fichier startup mais quand il se lance je vois une icône pour chaque desklet dans la barre des tâche  ...
> ...

 

Merci  :Smile: 

Je n'ai rien fait de spécial pour gdesklets... sauf si l'avoir utiliser d'abord et configurer sous Gnome y a fait quelque chose.

ah si, peut être que... 

moi je le lance en autostart par ROX-Session.

----------

## Pachacamac

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Lithium : tiens je viens de voir ton screenshot, sympa  
> 
> je vois que t'utilise le desklet corner-xmms, mais toi t'as pas "gdesklets" dans la barre des tâches...tu fais comment pour ça?
> 
> moir j'ai mis gdesklets dans mon fichier startup mais quand il se lance je vois une icône pour chaque desklet dans la barre des tâche  ...
> ...

 

Lorsque je lance gdesklets avec le fichier ~/.fluxbox/start je n'ai pas non plus d'icone dans la barre de taches.

Pourtant la premiere fois que je l'ai installé j'était sous fluxbox.

----------

## kwenspc

eh beh...encore un bug gdesklets?  j'arrive pas à vire ces satanés icônes de ma barre des taches.

bah tant pis après tout ça ne me gène pas vraiment.

----------

## hybrid

pour le virer de la barre de tache :

utilise le fichier ~/.fluxbox/apps

ca c'ets ce que je met pour cacher la playlist Xmms :

[app] (XMMS_Playlist)

  [Deco]	{NONE}

  [IconHidden]	{yes}

  [Layer]	{8}

[end]

il faut mettre le nom de la fenetre de Gdesklets, il ya un outil fournit avec X qui permet de retrouver le nom

----------

## lithium

j'ai écrit un petit script shell pour afficher les news de flux rss dans le menu  :Smile: 

L'est pas encore 100% au point mais marche pas mal

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/rssgrab.sh

à placer dans ~/.fluxbox

vous ajoutez ça dans ~/.fluxbox/usermenu :

```
[submenu] (news)

[include] (~/.fluxbox/news)

[end]
```

vous lancez le script une première fois dans un shell, eventuellement un coup de fluxbox-generate_menu et voilà  :Smile: 

pour ajouter des flux, une nouvelle ligne dans la variable fluxrss sous la forme 'titre:uri'

l'action à axecutée pour un clique sur une news : $browser

pour raffraichire, bouton "Reffresh" present dans chaque sous-menu de news  :Cool: 

..

----------

## Beber

je te conseillerai d'utiliser fluxhome='$HOME/.fluxbox' a la place de '/home/lithium/.flusbox'

et puis je ne voit pas ou est present le fait de pouvoir faire un refresh

c'est tout de meme sympathique  :Smile: 

----------

## lithium

dans news > DLFP > première entrée du menu

----------

